# How to buy the Aakash Tablet?



## gdebojyoti (Oct 23, 2011)

I am thinking of buying the Aakash Tablet. But I am not sure of how to buy it. Is it available in any of the online stores (like Flipkart.com) yet?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 23, 2011)

I was being told by them that the unit should be available by late November/ early December. I would be getting a media sample for evaluation from them. They said they'll send a retail pack, so its a good thing I'll be getting hands on the stuff that everyone will get.


----------



## reddead (Oct 23, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> I was being told by them that the unit should be available by late November/ early December. I would be getting a media sample for evaluation from them. They said they'll send a retail pack, so its a good thing I'll be getting hands on the stuff that everyone will get.



great! do a review when you get the piece...
are there 2 different versions ??


----------

